# Comcast On-Demand



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

It's been a long, long time since I've had a device that does Comcast On-Demand. Last night I tried it on a sitcom, and it was a horrible experience. The video portion was letterbox for some reason, and very faded. Also, it was impossible to fast forward.

Is that typical with On-Demand in general or On-Demand using the Bolt?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

GoodSpike said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've had a device that does Comcast On-Demand. Last night I tried it on a sitcom, and it was a horrible experience. The video portion was letterbox for some reason, and very faded. Also, it was impossible to fast forward.
> 
> Is that typical with On-Demand in general or On-Demand using the Bolt?


I don't know that OD should be different on the Bolt from say the Roamio, I have watched 3D movies using HBO OD and the picture is great. On my OD you can select HD or SD for many programs, did you look at that ?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

lessd said:


> I don't know that OD should be different on the Bolt from say the Roamio, I have watched 3D movies using HBO OD and the picture is great. On my OD you can select HD or SD for many programs, did you look at that ?


I didn't notice two choices for that program, but I'll double check.

What about being able to FF/jump ahead?


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Seems to depend on the content. Some of it is good in HD, other is old SD junk. My kids watch some HD kids shows that look just as good as the recorded versions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've had a device that does Comcast On-Demand. Last night I tried it on a sitcom, and it was a horrible experience. The video portion was letterbox for some reason, and very faded. Also, it was impossible to fast forward.
> 
> Is that typical with On-Demand in general or On-Demand using the Bolt?


Where we have a CableCARD'd Roamio Pro, Comcast has an extremely poor HD selection, so we have to use the TiVo XOD app to watch HD programs from Comedy Central, FX, CW and many others. And as was mentioned above, you do have to find/select the "HD" version of the program. (Though the OnePass integration *does* seem to be able to automatically identify and launch the HD version, most of the time.)

That said, the navigation experience in XOD *is* painful, as you're often restricted from FF or Advance.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The wife is watching Comcast/HBO/50 Shades of Grey. The PQ is better than the last thing I tried, but still painfully bad.


----------

